# U.S.S. GRISSOM kit?



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hello modelers!
It has been a long time since I visited. My eyes, and hands, have failed me, so I stopped modeling. The urge is still there, though. On to business.

I saw somewhere that Polar Lights is making a kit of the Grissom science vessel from STAR TREK.

Is this true?
When will it be out?
How big will it be? (In inches)
Does anyone have details?

Where would be a good place to buy the kit?

Is there anyone out there who could do a professional job of building it for me, with some lights in it?

I have waited for a Grissom kit since I saw STAR TREK III in the theater. This is great news! :hat:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

IIRC, Polar Lights is doing a combo kit of the USS Grissom and Klingon Bird-of-Prey at 1:1000 scale to fit in with the rest of the 1:1000 scale line. I think it is to be released this quarter (?), but am uncertain of that. There is another thread here with a list of supposed release dates that suggests this kit could be released as soon as 8/18/18, IIRC. I believe the lists' accuracy is being questioned, as other listed kits have not yet been released.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is the pre-order info:

USS Grissom/Klingon Bird of Prey 1:1000 from Round 2/Polar Lights - $26.95 - PREORDER RESERVATION


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Last I heard the model was expected to be in the stores by the end of this month, they for sure are making them already and I wouldn't be surprised if some people already have them in fact there's a guy on another site who says he has one already, of course he posted that on 7/20/18 and I find it heard to believe no one else has gotten one by now!

As already stated the model is 1/1000 scale which for that ship isn't vary big, in fact the finished model will only be 4 3/4'' long so I don't really now about lighting it unless you find someone really good!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

A guy on another forum, from the UK, is saying he picked one up already. 

Hopefully they will start showing up in stores soon.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Well guys, thank you for the information.
I'm surprised there isn't more enthusiasm for the topic.

See you around. :wave:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I am looking forward to this kit. I have the SFM one, but still need to acquire some parts for it.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Video Review


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Annndd... he put the Grissom's main hull on up-side-down...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

StarCruiser said:


> Annndd... he put the Grissom's main hull on up-side-down...


:freak: :lol:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

StarCruiser said:


> Annndd... he put the Grissom's main hull on up-side-down...


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

I don't understand how it would be upside down...there's only one way to assemble the kit, and judging from ST III pics it seems right. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

LoraElise said:


> I don't understand how it would be upside down...there's only one way to assemble the kit, and judging from ST III pics it seems right. Maybe I'm missing something.


He does it briefly in the middle of the video. He fixes it later.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Am I wrong or is the KBOP a repop of the one in the Adversaries 3-pack from back in the day (the one with the Romulan warbird and the Ferengi Marauder)?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Captain Robert April said:


> Am I wrong or is the KBOP a repop of the one in the Adversaries 3-pack from back in the day (the one with the Romulan warbird and the Ferengi Marauder)?


You're wrong. The one from the 3 pack was pretty miserable. This is a shrunk down version of the larger BOP kit.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Yep - all new tool for both.

I still wish they had gone for a larger Grissom though...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Size issues aside, I’m really looking forward to getting one of these kits. Glad he got. The Grissom primary hull oriented correctly when he did the final assembly!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

StarCruiser said:


> Annndd... he put the Grissom's main hull on up-side-down...


What if the main hull was right side up and the rest of the model was upside down?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> What if the main hull was right side up and the rest of the model was upside down?












Nope, it's still as hideous as a boil on a baboon's backside.


----------



## Torgo (Apr 24, 2005)

I never understood the design of this ship. How the heck did the crew move between the "pod" and the saucer sections? Is there supposed to be a turbo-lift running through those skinny diagonal pylons? 

*1st officer*: "Captain, the saucer section has sustained heavy damage, and life support systems are failing!"

*Captain*: "Go to red alert. Evacuate the crew to the pod section."

*1st officer*: "Uh, yeah, about that..."

*Captain*: "Oh, right. Let's see.. We'll use the transporter!"

*Engineer*: "Engineering to bridge: transporters are offline!"

*Captain*: "MOTHER F***!"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Torgo said:


> I never understood the design of this ship. How the heck did the crew move between the "pod" and the saucer sections? Is there supposed to be a turbo-lift running through those skinny diagonal pylons?
> 
> *1st officer*: "Captain, the saucer section has sustained heavy damage, and life support systems are failing!"
> 
> ...



Pretty sure the designer's intent was that the pod HAD no habitable space inside. It's like the radome on the back of an AWACS plane - just a pod full of sensors. There's no need for people to even go there.


I know TNG ignored the hell out of that idea later, but a _lot _of TNG was stupid.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

So, it's conceivable that a standard Oberth class is just the saucer and nacelles, with the lower part being a totally swappable options package.

Oooooh, the possibilities....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Robert April said:


> So, it's conceivable that a standard Oberth class is just the saucer and nacelles, with the lower part being a totally swappable options package.
> 
> Oooooh, the possibilities....


Not according to _The Next Generation_. In the episode "Hero Worship" they used a schematic of the Oberth class vessel that showed decks and compartments in the secondary hull. Of course, by the _Next Generation_ era the Oberth class would be an older design and the secondary hull could have been converted to a more "human friendly" environment, so theoretically you could be right.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Captain Robert April said:


> So, it's conceivable that a standard Oberth class is just the saucer and nacelles, with the lower part being a totally swappable options package.
> 
> Oooooh, the possibilities....


Jackill has that covered in one of his books - torpedo pod, hospital pod, cargo pod, tractor beam pod, gunship (megaphasers and no pod)...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I hope to have these by the time Star Trek III the Search for Spock 35th anniversary, my personal favorite of the Star Trek films.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

The kits are now available on the bay of e.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Not according to _The Next Generation_. In the episode "Hero Worship" they used a schematic of the Oberth class vessel that showed decks and compartments in the secondary hull. Of course, by the _Next Generation_ era the Oberth class would be an older design and the secondary hull could have been converted to a more "human friendly" environment, so theoretically you could be right.


IIRC the TNG diagram also had equipment shown in the space between the two pylons as well- it was like the guy was in a hurry and just looked at the side profile reference


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The pylons don't look that skinny to me. I'd bet an elevator, errr ...turbolift, would fit in there. Or maybe a special 'dumbwaiter' version.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

terryr said:


> The pylons don't look that skinny to me. I'd bet an elevator, errr ...turbolift, would fit in there. Or maybe a special 'dumbwaiter' version.


 If anything, a Jefferies tube or ladderway.
Like I said, I'm 100% sure the original intent was it be an unmanned pod, like a TARPS pod under an F-14, or an AWACS dome. TNG writers didn't seem to understand that. And apparently most fans didn't get it either.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

John P said:


> Jackill has that covered in one of his books - torpedo pod, hospital pod, cargo pod, tractor beam pod, gunship (megaphasers and no pod)...



Check this out:
Jackill - Starfleet - Movie - Starship6 - Page 1 of 1


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

There ya go.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think that 'Jester Class' is one of the most natural Trek ship bashes since the TOS Scout/Destroyer...


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

My kit showed up yesterday and it's a fun build, I recommend you pick one up.


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a couple set of line drawings of the Oberth class ship, one from Jackill, wonder how they compare to the kit?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

holt35 said:


> My kit showed up yesterday and it's a fun build, I recommend you pick one up.



Who did you get it from?


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

ClubTepes said:


> Who did you get it from?


Warrens hobbies on Ebay. I've picked up kits from him in the past and never had any problems, fast shipping too but I checked and it looks like he's out of stock now.


----------

